# Metal posts for wood privacy fence



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Maybe not specifically but you can definately bolt wood fencing to metal posts with the right type of bolts. If you were using round metal posts like those used for chain link, you would use the appropriately sized U-bolts, they cost more that ordinary bolts though.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

dnbharrin said:


> Is there a fencing system that uses metal posts for a wood privacy fence?


http://homeowners.masterhalco.com/Contract.nsf/PostMaster.pdf


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice, if your willing to pay the price.


----------

